
How did you use slack in no team? - fariz_
We know, many great Slack bot there, and also great team or any company use Slack in communication. But, how do you use Slack in case you have no team?<p>Are you make your own team with no member except you?
======
franciskim
I've seen some integrations where it uses Slack like a memo app, or for
keeping records. I guess it's kind of feasible to use it that way, you just
won't have anyone you can actually chat with... unless u want to install some
AI chatbots... (most are shitty).

~~~
fariz_
Install some AI chatbots like I have no life lol

